# old piece of copper tubing



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

One of the best lures I have ever used take a piece of copper tube smash one end and drill a hole attach a treble on the other end not smashed drill hole and swivel catch trout all day brass, and steal works great to. cheap and reliable.


----------

